# Hi



## Tigerlilly (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm a bit shy


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi TigerLily, welcome to the forum, how many cats, and how old are they?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please tell us more about yourself and if you have any kitties!


----------



## Tigerlilly (Jul 5, 2006)

Pleased to meet you.

I have one husband, one son, one daughter and two cats.

Thomas is an eight year old black and white "Tuxedo" cat and Tabitha is a ten year old ginger and white female. Both neutered.

We live in Staffordshire, United Kingdom and have two wild hedgehogs living in our garden.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Tigerlily! I think Tuxedo cats are beautiful! Enjoy the forums! It must be interesting to have hedgehogs in the garden!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome nekitty


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oooo hedgehogs! 
Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Forgot to say  , please post pictures if you can :wink: .


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Tigerlilly (Jul 5, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Forgot to say  , please post pictures if you can :wink: .


Will post pictures as soon as I get some good ones!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------

